# My Mom passed away three days ago



## lauras (May 13, 2012)

I found out about it yesterday (no warning whatsoever - they think it was a heart attack) and my disassociation has gone through the roof, I go outside and feel like I'm walking into a nightmare - panic attacks/crying/numbness galore. If I somehow survive all of this then I will have one hell of a story to tell I guess. I feel absolutely insane right now. Mainly posting this to document one of my lowest lows, right now I see no hope of this ever getting better, but surely it has to eventually. I'm 24 and never, ever thought I'd deal with this until I was in my 40s or something.

I wish you all the best and love you all. I really mean that; life is rough and you have to reach out to other people to make it through.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Lauras,

That's something, I feel for you. It's a part of life to pass away, but that in no way makes it trivial! In my experience, family, friends, even strangers are possibly one of the biggest meanings of life. I'm not going to get religious or spiritual here, talking about afterlife and such. But I think one of the biggest advice I have to give is this... it is to "Celebrate a person's life, and not mourn their passing." Easier said than done and I'm not saying "stop crying". That is natural! But maybe honoring her life will make a small dent in the experience you are having atm. Love to you! And I wish you recovery


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm very sorry for your loss.This is by far the toughest thing to go through no matter what age you are.


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

Stay strong buddy, try to let yourself feel it. I'm praying to god you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## chazhe (Nov 12, 2012)

Stay Strong. Its rough, just hang in there.


----------



## eddiehouston (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. My prayers will go out to you and your family. Stay strong!


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

Keep you head up lauras. I feel for you. It will get better though.  You can get through it!!! Just remember how much she would want you to keep going and beat this thing. And to finally get to live life without it. 

You can do it.


----------

